# Cardinals hide behind power head



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

My Banjii Cardinals and my Pajama Cardinals just hide behind my power head at top of tank , they have been in tank almost 2 months , other fish include 2 mandarins 1 clarkie clown 1 dotty back 1 flame goby 1 chromis other one didn't make the trip in shipping
no one picks on them and they do come out to eat than go back in to hide , how can I get them to come out of hiding and enjoy their new home . they are healthy and have a very big appetite , it's hard to enjoy a nice looking fish when you never see them , anyone have any ideas how to persuade them to come out, 
no one picks on anyone everyone seems happy dotty back stays in his cave opening till feeding and don't mess with anyone , clown just loves every one never saw a fish bring food to another before kinda weird lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Take the Clarki Clown out, see if this cheers up the crowd.


----------

